# Crochet/Amigurumi betta crowntail



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I crochet as a hobby, mostly stuffed animals and dolls (amigurumi, for other crocheters out there.) and I decided to make a betta fish inspired by my crowntail, Raspberry. 

























I'm thinking about starting an online shop, selling these and some other (non-betta) amigurumi and patterns. Would you guys be interested? I'd love to know what you think!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Cute! Too bad all the good art costs money... lol jk. Can't wait till I get a paypal account this summer! >3


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

XD I know how you feel! That's why I'm going to sell these! At some point I may be willing to trade for decor/supplies, but unfortunately not right now.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol I have a huge tub of unused silk plants, filters, filter pads, decor, mesh, etc. LOL. I will for sure be getting one, soon! I had lifeguard training this weekend. As soon as I get a job, I'll be buying some of your crochet bettas (is it crocheted?).


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Yep, crocheted. I knit some too, but only scarves XD


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Ooohh this is so cute!! I would definitely buy one too! Maybe when I have some money! (That always seems to be the problem XD) I definitely say set you up a shop on Etsy!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you! I have to sort out some bugs in my patterns and figure out shipping, but I hope to have my shop up by summertime!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

That is fabulous! What do you charge?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, I'm thinking about opening a thread selling these, but I have to get my mom to help me with Paypal (selling stuff is confusing!) and I was thinking around $25 but it'll depend on the tail type. If you're interested in buying one I can PM you after I've got the payment and shipping stuff figured.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The nice thing about PayPal is you can print a shipping label directly from PP...if people pay you for "Goods and Services."

Buy a postal scale. This is the one I use:
Accuteck S 86 Lb All-In-One Silver Digital Shipping Postal Scale With Adapter | eBay

Save appropriately-sized boxes. Or, if you're going to ship Priority order them for free from www.usps.com.

Good luck!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

That's SUCH a great idea!!  I crochet a bit, but mostly just scarves.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah, amigurumi is my thing. I tried doing hats once but my gauge is so tight (probably from the amigurumi!) that it didn't even fit on a baby doll lol. Glad you like it! 
Russel, thanks for the advice! It's really helpful, because this will be my first time selling online (or anywhere, for that matter.)


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's a link to the thread selling these:http://www.bettafish.com/140-betta-fish-marketplace/727842-custom-crochet-betta-fish-sale.html


----------

